# Costa Mesa or thereabouts



## yestotom (Jan 14, 2007)

I have just moved from the Midwest, and I am looking for an existing gaming group to join or to start a new gaming group. I am in Costa Mesa.

I am mostly interested in D&D 3.5 or d20 Modern, but I am open to trying new things.  Prefer player but could GM if need be.  I'm a pretty laid back gamer; looking for fun and entertainment, not endless rule debates and intra-party rivalry.  Weekends are best, but I can swing an every-other-week weeknight game.

If it is possible, I would like to find a group with at least 1 female player so I can try to get my wife interested in gaming.  If not, it's no problem.

 - Steve


----------

